# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Strijd tegen kanker

## yvetteayt

wie heeft ervaring met gebruik van de vrucht "zuurzak" of graviola, dan wel guanabana?

----------


## Leontien

Hallo, welkom op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik geef je hierbij een overzicht van berichten waarin zuurzak vermeld wordt. Dan kun je zelf bepalen wat je leest en wat niet.

Een vriendelijke gezondheids groet,

Leontien

----------


## Janneke

Dat is inderdaad erg handig zo'n link naar de topics die er over gaan  :Smile:  Dank je Leontien!

----------

